# Bunu size haber vermemi istedi.



## Ali Smith

Merhaba,

Someone relayed a message from X to Y. In the end, he said:

Bunu size haber vermemi istedi.

I'm assuming he meant "He told me to tell you this."

If that's what it means, what is the direct object of the verb _vermemi_? Is it _haber_ or _bunu_? It can't be both, of course.

Thanks!


----------



## misi2991

I'm not a teacher but I think you can think of "haber vermek" as a phrasal verb.


----------



## drowsykush

It is the predicate that is important, not the verb. Here the predicate is "istedi", so the direct object of the sentence is "Bunu size haber vermemi", not "haber" or "bunu" by itself.


----------



## Ali Smith

drowsykush said:


> It is the predicate that is important, not the verb. Here the predicate is "istedi", so the direct object of the sentence is "Bunu size haber vermemi", not "haber" or "bunu" by itself.


You’re right. But what is the direct object of _vermek_?


----------



## drowsykush

That would be incorrect because "vermek" is already a component of the direct object.


----------



## misi2991

"Haber vermek" is the verb here, not just "vermek". And the answer you're looking for is "bunu".


----------



## LeBro

Ali Smith said:


> Bunu size haber vermemi istedi.
> 
> I'm assuming he meant "He told me to tell you this."
> 
> If that's what it means, what is the direct object of the verb _vermemi_? Is it _haber_ or _bunu_? It can't be both, of course.


Your interpretation is correct, so is your translation but maybe for now you'd better think of it (literally) as _(s)he wanted my telling this to you_ to make it easier for you to get the idea of it. Here it is not _(haber) vermek (to give/a verb)_ but _(haber)_ _vermem(i) (my giving/a noun)_. Turkish favors nominalization. When you take it as a noun, you will easily be able to identify the direct object by asking the question _neyi/kimi? _to the verb/the predicate of the sentence_. _It will therefore yield the answer _bunu size haber vermemi_;

Neyi istedi?
Bunu size haber vermemi istedi.


----------



## drowsykush

misi2991 said:


> "Haber vermek" is the verb here, not just "vermek". And the answer you're looking for is "bunu".


Cümlede belirtili nesneyi bulmak için yükleme soru sorulur (fiile değil yükleme, yüklem her zaman fiil olmak zorunda değildir). “Haber vermemi” burada fiil değil fiilimsidir. Yüklem ise “istedi”dir. İstedi yüklemine soruyoruz (kim istedi), cevabı gizli özne. (Ne istedi?/neyi istedi?) “bunu size haber vermemi”. Cevap bu, bölünmez.


----------



## misi2991

@Ali Smith
I think you're misunderstood here. You may want to change your sentence to, say, "bunu ona haber ver".


----------



## Rallino

drowsykush said:


> Cümlede belirtili nesneyi bulmak için yükleme soru sorulur (fiile değil yükleme, yüklem her zaman fiil olmak zorunda değildir). “Haber vermemi” burada fiil değil fiilimsidir. Yüklem ise “istedi”dir. İstedi yüklemine soruyoruz (kim istedi), cevabı gizli özne. (Ne istedi?/neyi istedi?) “bunu size haber vermemi”. Cevap bu, bölünmez.



Ben buna katılmıyorum. "Bunu size haber vermemi" kısmının bölünmeyeceğini, sadece orta okul Türkçe kitapları söylüyordur. Hâlbuki bölünebilir. Bakın bölüyorum:

- Bunu size haber vermemi istedi.
- Neyi bana haber vermenizi istedi?

Soru bile sorabiliyorum. "Neyi" diye sorabiliyorsam o nesnedir. Nesnenin tanımı bu zaten. Hem de günlük hayatta bile yaşanabilecek bir diyalog bu.

Ama zaten soruyu soran kişi bununla ilgilenmiyor şu anda. Cümleyi değiştirelim:

"Bunu size haber verdim." -- "Haber" mi nesne "bunu" mu nesne? -- Soru bu.

Bu, muhtemelen "Bunu size *haber olarak* ilettim" gibi değerlendirilmeli diye düşünüyorum. Gerçek nesne "bunu".


----------



## drowsykush

Ali Smith'in sorusundaki sıkıntı cümleyi kurma şekli. "Bunu size haber vermemi istedi" şeklinde kurduğu için burada haber vermemi yüklem değil fiilimsi. Eğer ‘haber vermemi’nin nesnesini bulmak istersek bunu yüklem haline getirmeliyiz. Cümleyi “Bunu ona haber verdim.” diye kurduğunu farz ederek cevap vereyim, haber verdim yüklem olur. Kim? Ben. Kime haber verdim? Ona. Neyi haber verdim? Bunu. Bunu nesne oluyor. Evet.

Ama “Bunu size haber vermemi istedi” şeklinde kurarsanız iş değişiyor Rallino arkadaşım. Bir öğeyi bulmak için yükleme aynı soru 2 kez sorulmaz. Sizin deyiminizle “İstedi.” Neyi istedi? “Haber vermemi.” Neyi haber vermemi? diye hem neyi sorusunu 2 kez soramayız hem de sorular hep yükleme sorulur burada bir yükleme bir fiilimsiye soruyorsunuz. Doğru olmayacaktır. Ben tamamen dilbilgisel olarak ele alıyorum. Ortaokul değil hem üniversite sınavında hem kpss döneminde detaylıca anlatılan ve birçok kişinin hataya düşebildiği bir konudur. Kafayı karıştıran şey fiilimsidir. Bu tarz fiilimsili cümlelere başka bir örnek vereyim. “Hafta sonları beni aramayı bıraktı.” Bu cümlede bıraktı yüklem. Neyi bıraktı? “hafta sonları beni aramayı” budur cevap. Bunu tekrar bölüp “ne zaman aramayı? Hafta sonları. Bu da zarf tümlecidir” falan diyemeyiz.


----------



## Rallino

Bence bu, Türkler için Türkçe eğitimi ile Yabancılar için Türkçe eğitimi arasındaki farklardan biri. Tanımların nasıl yapıldığı meselesi. "Fiilimsilerin nesnesi olmaz" diye bir kural koyulursa sizin söylediğiniz gibi, bir cümlede sadece asıl yükleme "neyi?" diye sorulur, biter.

Ama gerçek hayatta, fiilimsilere de "Neyi?" diye sorabiliyoruz. Türkçe kitapları "sorulamaz" dese de soruluyor. Yukarıda benim sorduğum gibi. Hattâ "Kime?" diye de sorabiliyoruz. Türkçe öğrenen *yabancıları* ilgilendiren kısım da burası.

Ben fiilimsilerin de nesnesi ve dolaylı tümleci olabileceği düşüncesindeyim.


----------



## LeBro

Rallino said:


> Ama zaten soruyu soran kişi bununla ilgilenmiyor şu anda. Cümleyi değiştirelim:
> 
> "Bunu size haber verdim." -- "Haber" mi nesne "bunu" mu nesne? -- Soru bu.
> 
> Bu, muhtemelen "Bunu size *haber olarak* ilettim" gibi değerlendirilmeli diye düşünüyorum. Gerçek nesne "bunu".



Soruyu soran kişi cevabı ile ilgilenmediğinden bizim de kendi aramızda Türkçe devam etmemizde bir sakınca yok sanırım.

Cümleyi "Bunu size haber verdim" şeklinde değiştirirsek, cevap/belirtili nesne "bunu" olacaktır, doğru fakat dediğimiz gibi cümleyi değiştiriyoruz, yani aynı cümleden bahsetmiyoruz artık. Dolayısıyla "Bunu size haber vermemi istedi." cümlesinin nesnesi halen "bunu size haber vermemi" 'dir. (Neyi istedi?)

Drowsykush ile ben sanırım daha teknik bir açıdan yaklaşırken, Misi2991 pratik bir bakış açısıyla soru sahibinin meramını nokta atışıyla yakalamış. Sizin de belirttiğiniz gibi soru sahibi muhtemelen "haber" mi nesne "bunu" mu nesne? diye sormaya çalışmış. Teknik tartışmayı bir yana bırakır, "(birşeyi) haber vermek" ifadesini başlı başına alırsak, evet o zaman bu ifadenin nesnesi "bunu" 'dur diyebiliriz.

Yalnız bunun Türkler için Türkçe eğitimi ile yabancılar için Türkçe eğitimi arasındaki bir fark olduğunu düşünmüyorum. Mesele (adı üzerinde) fiilimsilerin (Türkçedeki) özelliklerinden kaynaklanıyor gibi görünüyor. Konuyla ilgili şöyle kısa bir yazı buldum, belki daha detaylı araştırma yapmak için bir giriş noktası teşkil edebilir konu ile ilgilenenlere: Dil bilgisel unsurlar yönünden fiilimsilerin yüklem olma durumları.


----------



## elroy

"haber vermek" must have originated as "to give news," with "haber" as the object of "vermek," but, as @misi2991 suggests, it seems to have developed into a verb in its own right that is still written as two separate words for historical reasons.  If it were written "habervermek," @Ali Smith probably wouldn't be asking this question.  So I think the key here is to not think of it as literally "give news," but as "relay," for example:

Bunu ona haber ver. = Relay this to him.

A German equivalent would be "ausrichten": Richte ihm das aus.


----------

